# مسجد السلطان حسن ..... من تحف العمارة الإسلامية



## designer mido (28 مارس 2008)

(( إن شعبا يمتلك مثل هذه التحف المعارية يعيب علي مهندسيه أن يقلدوا سخافات الغرب))..... هذه هي العبارة التي قالها المعماري فرانك لويد رايت عندما زار هذا المسجد و هو مسجد السلطان حسن بمنطقة القلعة بالقاهرة .....

فكرت أن أعرض لكم هذا العمل المعماري العظيم الذي جعل مؤسس العمارة العضوية و هو المعماري الغربي الأمريكي يصف أعماله و هو و معاصريه من الغرب بالسخافات أمام هذا العمل الذي وصفه بالتحفة المعمارية... فكرت أن أعرض لكم هذا العمل لعلنا نعود إلي عمارتنا الإسلامية التي تركناها تموت و اتجهنا نقلد الغرب خطوة بخطوة....


مسجد و مدرسة السلطان حسن
أنشأ المسجد السلطان حسن بن محمد بن قلاوون في سنة 757 هجرية (1356 ميلادية ) واكتمل بعدها بسبع سنوات .... المسجد عبارة عن مسجد ملحق به مدرسة للتعليم الديني يتم فيها تعليم المذاهب الأربعة حيث كانت تضم أربع مدارس لكل مذهب من المذاهب الأربعة.. المسجد بهذا ينتمي الي الطراز المملوكي و هو من اهم الطرز الاسلامية في مصر
















مسجد السلطان حسن هو المسجد الذي علي اليسار في الصورة و المسجد علي اليمين هو مسجد الرفاعي و هو ايضا من اهم اعمال العمارة الاسلامية التابعة للطراز العثماني المتأخر و قد بني عام 1911ميلادية.​ 










الممر الفاصل بين المسجدين​ 








الواجهة الرئيسية للمسجد​


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (28 مارس 2008)

رااااائع مسجد السلطان حسن 
لن أنسلا أبدا حين كما ندرس تاريخ العماره كيف كان الدكتور علي جبر يصطحبنا جميعا الى المعالم الاثريه و منها مسجد و مدرسة السلطان حسن 
سؤال ... أو فزوره صغيره 
من يعرف لماذا هناك مئذنه اصغر من الاخرى في مسجد السلطان حسن ؟
سؤال آخر 
تقول اننا علينا العوده الى العماره الاسلاميه 
دعني أسألك 
هل افكار الناس و مبادئهم هي من تولد العماره أم أن العماره هي من تولد أفكار الناس ؟

جزاك الله خيرا طرح هذا الموضوع 
و في إنتظار ردكم 

أختكم


----------



## مهندسة الافق (28 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير...


----------



## alaanabil (28 مارس 2008)

انا ايضا اؤيد فرانك لويد رايت ودائما ما اقول هذا
ان كان من سبقونا فعلوا هذا بدون امكانيات
فبالعقل ان من اصبح لديه الامكانيات ان يطور ويحدث لكن ما فعلناه
 اقتبسنا من خارج وسرنا خلفهم وعلى خطاهم
تاركين ما نملك نحن من عمارة مميزه
ان هذا المسجد تحفه معمارية بالفعل
شكرا لطرحك الموضوع
وبالتوفيق


----------



## delpiero (29 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا طرح هذا الموضوع


----------



## هالــة (29 مارس 2008)

مسجد رائع

مشكور اخي عالموضوع 

الله يعطيك العافية

احترامي


----------



## designer mido (29 مارس 2008)

أشكر الجميع علي المرور و المشاركة و لكن ليس هذا كل شيء

تفضلوا البقية


----------



## الجبل الاشم (29 مارس 2008)

اخت ماكيت.... ياريت تقولي لماذا ....
اسألتك في منتهي الذكاء


----------



## designer mido (29 مارس 2008)

المــسقــط الافـــقــي للمــسجـــد​ 



- هناك من الباحثين من قاموا بدراسة و تحليل المسقط الأفقي و استنتجوا من خلال دراساتهم انه يحتوي علي تطبيقات مبتكرة للنسب الذهبية من خلال ابعاده و ابعاد الفراغات الداخلية .​ 
- الغرف الصغيرة المنتشرة هي عبارة عن غرف خاصة لاقامة الطلاب المغتربين عن القاهرة ...نحن بهذا نتكلم عن عمل معماري قوي يضم مسجد و ملحق به مدرسة مع مدينة جامعية لاقامة الطلبة .. و كل هذا في القرن الرابع عشر الميلادي​ 
- المربع الذي يتوسط المبني هو صحن المسجد و الاروقة الاربعة حوله تمثل مكان المدارس الاربعة الخاصة بكل مذهب و كل رواق يسمي باسم مدرسته فكانت أسماء المدارس : المدرسة المالكية , المدرسة الحنبلية , المدرسة الحنفية , المدرسة الشافعية ... و انظر هنا الي عمق تفكير المعماري المسلم حيث جعل فراغات المدارس الاربعة تحيط معا بالصحن و تشكل فراغ واحد و بهذا يتعلم الطلاب معا في مكان واحد و بدون اي قواطيع او حواجز تحجبهم عن بعضهم و بهذا يتعلمون ان اختلافهم في المذاهب اختلاف تكامل و ليس اختلاف فرقة و تناحر و بهذا يساهم تكوين الفراغ المعماري الذي يتعلمون فيه بازالة التعصب المذهبي من نفوسهم لان هذا الفراغ اجبرهم علي ان يتعلموا كل يوم معا و في فراغ واحد وان كان لكل منهم حيز مستقل ​ 
- القاعة الامامية التي هي امام الصحن هي القاعة الرئيسة للصلاة و التي تحوي المنبر.... بالاضافة الي انها مخصصة كأحد الاروقة الخاصة بالمدارس الاربعة .. و القاعة التي امامها هي الضريح الذي دفن فيه ابني السلطان حسن مؤسس المسجد و لم يدفن هو فيه لانه قتل و لم يتم العثور علي جثته و دفن ولداه بدلا منه بعد ذلك.​


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (29 مارس 2008)

ما لدينا موروث ضخم وقابل للتطوير وسيلقى الاحترام ولكنiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## designer mido (29 مارس 2008)

العمارة الداخلية و عناصر التصميم الداخلي​ 




صحن المسجد و يتوسطه مكان الوضوء​ 




​


----------



## designer mido (29 مارس 2008)

المنبر و المحراب بالقاعة الرئيسية ​ 











​ 
المرر المؤدي لصحن المسجد و نجد هنا ان المصمم قلل الاضاءة الصناعية به لاحداث ضوء خافت جدا و كأنه كان يرمز بذلك ان الدخول للمسجد من خلال صحنه ذو السقف المكشوف و الاضاءة القوية هو تماما كالانتقال من الظلمات الي النور​ 









​ 
دكة المبلغ و هي عنصر هام من عناصر العمارة الداخلية للمساجد و هي عبارة عن مستوي افقي محمولا علي اعمدة....ارتفاعه حوالي 2م او 2.5م و يتم الصعود له بسلم خشبي​ 
غرضه الوظيفي هو ان المؤذن يصعد عليه و يقيم عليه الصلاة ليسمعه كل المصلين في ارجاء المسجد كما انه يقف عليه ( المبلغ ) و هو الشخص الذي يصلي مع الجماعة و يردد تكبيرات الصلاة خلف الامام بصوت عالي ليسمعه المصلين في الصفوف الخلفية كما كان يفعل ذلك في خطبة الجمعة حيث يردد كلمات الخطبة مع الامام لنفس الغرض​ 



و بعد كل ما سبق هاهي عمارتنا الاسلامية تنادينا لنعيدها الي الظهور و من خلال ما استعرضناه في عمل واحد يوجد منه الكثير في دولنا العربية و الاسلامية من الصين حتي الاندلس... اعتقد اننا ان فشلنا في اعادة طرح تراثنا المعماري و بروح العصر الحديث لن يكون حينها السبب من تراثنا المعماري و انما سيكون العيب فينا نحن المعماريين العرب و المسلمين ​


----------



## designer mido (29 مارس 2008)

أشكر كل الاخوة و الاخوات الذين قاموا بالرد 

بالنسبة للاخت ماكيت ... قدمتي لنا سؤالين رائعين و ننتظر من الاعضاء المحاولة للاجابة عليهما و ان تقدمي لنا الجواب الشافي لهما في النهاية


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (29 مارس 2008)

اخونا الذواق للعمارة
designer mido

اخذتنا الى عبق العمارة الجميلة 
اخذتنا الى زمن المعماري الذي كان ليس مهزوما في نفسه
الى وقت ان كان المعماري المسلم يبدع ويضيف ويبتكر
من خلال مفاهيم راسخة في ذاته يستمدها من روح الاسلام

فها هو المعماري يقرن بين الجامع والمدرسة 
فالعلم والالتزام الديني كل لا ينفصل

وها هو المعماري في زمن الجمال المعماري
يطل علينا باطلالة حضارية 
كل جزء فيها ينطق بكلمات تعرفنا عن " لماذا ابتكره المعماري هكذا "

فهذا المعلم العظيم للعمارة الاسلامية في مصر
يشهد باننا امة لنا خصائصنا التي نستمدها من بيئتنا العربية وحضارة اسلامية تدفع للبناء والاضافة

كم كانت تنتابني رهبة شديدة تهز الفكر والعقل
وانا اهم بدخول صحن الجامع المكشوف

فلقد اخذني المعماري الرائع من يدي دون ان اشعر
ومررني بمناطق الظلام والنور
والضيق والاتساع
ليحدث داخلي رهبة
تجهزني لاستقبال القبلة 
والوقوف بين يدي الله تعالى مصليا في رواق القبلة

يالعظمة العمل الفني اذا خرج ونتج من جوانب البيئة
وياله من جمال هذا الشكل الثري حين يتواءم مع الوظيفة وقوة السبب

اشكر لك رحلتك الغنية التي اخذتنا فيها مشكورا اخونا designer mido

وسلام على معماريين ابتكروا واضافوا وابدعوا
ولم ينسخوا ويلصقوا مسخا غير متوائم مع البيئة

دمتم جميعا بكل ود
​


----------



## designer mido (29 مارس 2008)

مهندس أشرف... أشكرك علي كلماتك الرائعة و لكن اسمح لي أسألك هل تري الأمل في الأجيال الحالية من المعماريين سواء من جيلكم أو من جيلنا جيل الطلبة و الشباب ... هل تري الامل في هذه الأجيال أن نجد منها نماذج لمعماريين يقدمون مثل هذه الاعمال.. هل تري الأمل في جيل جديد من المعماريين يعيد بلادنا الي قمة خريطة العمارة العالمية


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (29 مارس 2008)

شكرأ جزيلا أقول لك يالينا نرجع الى العمارة الأسلامية ويكون لنا طابع 
ولكننا كما يقول الشاعر 
تركنا الجد وأنشغلنا باللهو فضحكت علينا أوروبا وأصبحنا سخرية العالم 
أود أن أضيف تعقيب 
أن هذا الصرح العظيم احتمى به المصريون من الحملة الفرنسية


----------



## designer mido (31 مارس 2008)

شكرا علي الاضافة المفيدة


----------



## designer mido (31 مارس 2008)

يا ريت يا ماكيت تجاوبينا علي اسئلتك .. بجد هي اسئلة رائعة و اكيد هتفيد الموضوع


----------



## designer mido (1 أبريل 2008)

تــــــنــــــشـــــــيــــــط


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (9 أبريل 2008)

designer mido قال:


> مهندس أشرف... أشكرك علي كلماتك الرائعة و لكن اسمح لي أسألك هل تري الأمل في الأجيال الحالية من المعماريين سواء من جيلكم أو من جيلنا جيل الطلبة و الشباب ... هل تري الامل في هذه الأجيال أن نجد منها نماذج لمعماريين يقدمون مثل هذه الاعمال.. هل تري الأمل في جيل جديد من المعماريين يعيد بلادنا الي قمة خريطة العمارة العالمية



اخي المعماري الانشط بملتقانا المعماري

سؤالك اخي الكريم جرحه عميق

وتشابكاته قد لا نلحظ اطرافها

لكن
لايوجد شيء يسمى " لا أمل "

فالامل موجود ما دامت الحياة ولا ينتهي الا مع انتهائها
ولم لا ؟ والنماذج الفردية في عالم المعماريين العرب تذخر بعمالقة كثيرون
سواء من جيل المعاصرين الذين رحلوا مثل استاذنا العظيم حسن فتحي رحمه الله 
او من جيل الاحياء وهم كثر " دون ذكر اسماء خوفا من التقصير في السرد "

اخي الفاضل
ان جيلي الحالي فيه من عمالقة العمارة الذين يفهمون ويفكرون بشكل رائع
لكن تعتصرهم الموجات المتلاطمة اقتصاديا
فاجد كلما وقف احدنا معماريا وهمّ باخراج ما يريد ان ينتجه معماريا
اراه يتعرض للقصف الاقتصادي الذي قد يضعف الهمم فيسقط العمل المعماري
تحت وطأة الاستثمار والمستثمر والوقت ومدى اهتمام المالك بالمنتج المعماري 
وشدة التنافس على الحصص السوقية من العمل المعماري 

واذكر حين اردت تصميم فيلتين على الطراز العربي في بلد عربي 
وجدت الرفض الشديد من الكثيرين حتى من المعماريين 
واستمريت مع المالك محاولا اقناعه بفوائد كثيرة ساعطيها له
من خلال تصميم عربي بمشربيات قد تكون " بي في سي وليس خشب " 
ومن فناء داخلي يفتح عليه نوافذ المسكن ولا يضطر الى استخدام الستائر الحاجبة للنظر و و و
ورسمت له اسكتشات للفناء الداخلي وروعة الاطلالات عليه
لكن
قال لي انا اوافقك لكنني لم ار مثل ذلك في اي مسكن اخر لاحد ممن اعرف
ورفض الامر كليا

!
!

ولكنني 
ارى بان الاجيال القادمة من جيل الخريجين اليوم ومن سيلونهم ممن هم اليوم طلاب
قد تتغشاهم موجات اقتصادية ارقى من حالة مجتمعاتنا اليوم
فيرتقون بالتالي قائمين بمسئولياتهم الفكرية المعمارية 
لانتاج العمارة العربية في ثوبها الذي يجب ان يكون
تاركين النسخ والمسخ واللصق
من بلاد تحتاج كل الحاجة الى اقصى حرارة واضاءة طبيعية 
فلا ينقلون منها مبانٍ يستزرعونها في بيئات صحراوية في مناخها بشمسها واضاءتها وحرارتها

و ارى ان الزخم الحاصل اليوم في نقد الذات
بين الاجيال المتلاحقة والمتفاعلة فيما بينها 
انه
سوف ينتج قريبا جيلا " وليس ببعيد "
جيلا يتفهم ما فعله اجدادنا من اتقان في العمل 
وسيتفهم ما نسخه ومسخه البعض من مبانٍ لا هوية لها ولا جذور لها 
فيقومون بانتاج ما يجب علينا جميعا انتاجه
من عمارة لها جذور الارض والبيئة والدين والعادات والتقاليد 
وبفنون التقنيات الحديثة سواء للمواد المستخدمة او نظم التحكم او ادارة المشاريع . . الخ

اخي المتألق designer mido

تعجبني لفتاتك العميقة 
في محاولة الوصول الى الاصول المعمارية
التي تجمعنا عليها جميعا

اشكر لك حوارك الرائع

معتذرا عن الاطالة
​


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (10 أبريل 2008)

الاخ الفاضل عذرا للتأخر في الرد إنما هو تأخير كي أرى محاولاتكم للإجابه
لكن لا بأس 
سأجيب أولا على السؤال الأخير
 هل افكار الناس و مبادئهم هي من تولد العماره أم أن العماره هي من تولد أفكار الناس ؟

طبع إجابتي هي مجرد وجهة نظر 
أظن ان الناس هم من يكونوا العماره و ليس العكس 
هل تعلم لما لا يستخدم مسجد السلطان حسن الآن و تحول الى أثر بينما المسجد المقابل له ( مسجد الرفاعي ) 
لايزال مستخدم الى حد ما ؟
ببساطه لأن الصلاة ( و أقولها آسفه ) صارت 
take away 
فلم يعد الدين ( للأسف ) أمرا ذا أهميه كما في الماضي 
لم يعد ( لدي الكثيرين ) جزءا من حياتنا اليوميه 
بل لم يعد ( كما في الماضي ) أساس حياتنا 
إن مسجد السلطان حسن ليس فقط مسجد بل هو أيضا مدرسه و به أماكن مبيت للطلبه وصحح ان كنت مخطئه فعلى ما أذكر هذا ما قاله الدكتور و نحن نزور هذا الاثر القيم 
أخي الفاضل 
في الماضي كان المسجد و المدرسه و المستشفى ( البيمارستان ) شيئا واحدا 
لأن العلم من عند الله تعالى 
مسجد السلطان حسسن يبدأ بمجاز يصب في صحن واسع يحيط به أربعه إيوانات كل إيوان يمثل مذهبا من المذاهب الأربعه !
تكمن أهمية مسجد السلطان حسن في داخله 
جماله روحاني داخلي 
أما مسجد الرفاعي فنجد البهرجه قد بدأت تتسلل الى حد ما بين ثنايا حوائطه 
يقول الدكتور علي جبر أن مساجدا مثل الرفاعي أو مثلا مسجد محمد علي بقلعة صلاح الدين لا تمثل مبادئ العماره الإسلاميه لأن الزخارف تطغى على البناء و تجعل من الصعب أن يركز المصلي في الصلاة 

كل ما أريد قوله 
أن الأفكار هي من تولد العماره و العكس غير صحيح 
لا نستطيع البناء بعماره إسلاميه و نحن لا نتبع الإسلام في تعاملاتنا و نفصل بينه و بين دنيانا !
هذا رأيي 
و في انتظار النقاش


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (10 أبريل 2008)

لماذا في مسجد السلطان حسن مئذنه أكبر من الأخرى ؟

يقول الدكتور علي جبر أستاذ تاريخ العماره بكليه الهندسه جامعة القاهرة : 
أثنائ بناء مسجد السلطان حسن 
كان هناك مشكله في بناء إحدى المئذتين 
فكلما بلغت ارتفاعا معينننا نجدها تنهار 
ربما نتيجه ضعف في التربه أو خلافه 
لكن وقتها لم يتمكنوا من حل المشكله فكانوا يضطرون لتكرار البناء تحت ضغط السلطان 
و قد كان بجانب المسجد دار للأيتام و المساكين 
و في مره و أثناء محاولة بناء المئذنه 
إنهارت المئذنه كالعاده 
لكنها هذه المره تحطمت على رؤوس الاطفال 
و توفي منهم الكثير نتيجة الإنهيار
فاغتم السلطان حسن 
لكن أحد الشعراء ( الأفاقين ) حاول استرضاءه 
فقام بصياغه قصيده لا أذكرها لكن ما معناها ( أن المئذنه لم تسقط الا خوفا من حضرة ملاها السلطان ) 
و شاع ذلك الشع في البلاد 
فقامت الدنيا و لم تقعد 
و كنتيجه طبيعيه قتل السلطان 
و لكن كان عليهم ان يكملوا بناء المئذنه 
فتم باؤها بحجم أصغر من سابقتها حتى لا تنهار


----------



## الهادييي (10 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك اخي على طرح موضوعك وهدا ليس بغريب عن العمارة الاسلامية وعن الابداعات والأرث المعماري التي تركته لنا والموجود ايضا في مهندسينا حاليا


----------



## designer mido (11 أبريل 2008)

ماكيت قال:


> الاخ الفاضل عذرا للتأخر في الرد إنما هو تأخير كي أرى محاولاتكم للإجابه
> لكن لا بأس
> سأجيب أولا على السؤال الأخير
> هل افكار الناس و مبادئهم هي من تولد العماره أم أن العماره هي من تولد أفكار الناس ؟
> ...


 

أختنا الكريمة ماكيت .. أتفق معاكي 100% و كلماتك رائعة و كما يقولون و ضعت يدها علي الجرح ... و لكن كما قال المهندس اشرف لا نستطيع ان نقول لا امل في الحل طالما لا زالت فينا عقول تفكر

أضفتي بعدا جديدا للعمارة الاسلامية و هي انها لم تكن فقط طراز تصميم معماري فحسب و انما هي انعكاس لاسلوب حياة شامل هو الاسلام في حد ذاته الذي هو ايضا لم يكن دينا فقط و انما كان اسلوب الحياة الذي انطلقت و نتجت منه العمارة الاسلامية


----------



## designer mido (11 أبريل 2008)

أشكرك ايضا ماكيت علي معلومتك التاريخية الثانية ....... و اشكر اخي الهادييي علي المرور و المشاركة


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (11 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
و يشرفني أن تزور موضوعي 
_( ما وراء القبه ) _
كتبته تأثرا بمحاضرات تاريخ العماره للدكتور علي جبر التي جعلتني أنظر الى العماره الإسلاميه نظرة المدهوش من عبقريتها 

http://forum.amrkhaled.net/showthread.php?t=72073


----------



## designer mido (11 أبريل 2008)

شكرا و جاري الاطلاع علي الموضوع


----------



## designer mido (11 مايو 2008)

تـــــــــنــــــــشـــــــــيــــط


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (11 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم


من جد موضوع متميز مثل كاتبه 

المسجد فعلا تحفة معمارية .. اعجبني كثير


ومكان الوضوء يجنن ^_^





> (( إن شعبا يمتلك مثل هذه التحف المعارية يعيب علي مهندسيه أن يقلدوا سخافات الغرب))..... هذه هي العبارة التي قالها المعماري فرانك لويد رايت عندما زار هذا المسجد و هو مسجد السلطان حسن بمنطقة القلعة بالقاهرة



هذه الجملة استغربت منها مو انقاصا لاهمية المسجد ولا بسبب اعجابي بالمعمار فرانك لويد رايت لكن اول مرة اسمع بهذا الشيء!!

ممكن المصدر لو سمحت 

بالنسبة لاسئلة ماكيت

المئذنة: هذه تخمينات
ما اعرف لكن ممكن طول المئذنة يؤثر في حجم الصوت!! 
ممكن تكون الصغيرة بنيت قبل ثم تقرر بناء المئذنة الطويلة بعدها!!


السؤال الثاني:
الافكار هي اللي تولد العمارة وليس العكس لان الفكر جاء اولا ثم العمارة .. 
على سبيل المثال مين جاء اول الدين الاسلامي او العمارة الاسلامية!!

الدين المسيحي او الكنائس!!
الديانة البوذية او المعابد!!

مجيء ديانة جديدة يولد فكر جديد والفكر يولد عمارة ... هذا تحليلي طبعا انتظر الرد خصوصا على سؤال المئذنة ^_^


اخ ميدو
شكرا و جزاك الله خير


سلاام


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (11 مايو 2008)

> و لكن كان عليهم ان يكملوا بناء المئذنه
> فتم باؤها بحجم أصغر من سابقتها حتى لا تنهار



الحين فهمت بس ما كنت منتبهة للصفحة الثانية

معلومة جديدة علي^^


سلاام


----------



## eng_m_ibrahim (11 مايو 2008)

*شغل جميل جدا*


----------



## designer mido (12 مايو 2008)

eng_m_ibrahim:
شكرا جزيلا علي المرور الكريم

هنادي الصدقية:
الجملة دي عرفتها من الدكتورة اللي كانت بتدرس لي مادة تاريخ التصميم الداخلي و كان المقرر فيها الترم اللي فات هو العمارة الداخلية (العصر الإسلامي) , وقتها كنا في زيارة ميدانية لمسجد السلطان حسن و هي قالت الجملة دي في المحاضرة لكن مقالتش اسم المصدر اللي جابتها منه بس أنا ممكن أبقي أسألها عليه


----------



## عبلة كوجال (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير...


----------



## designer mido (29 أكتوبر 2008)

تــــنشــيــــط​


----------



## الجبل الاشم (29 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رائع


----------



## designer mido (21 فبراير 2009)

تـــــنــــــشــــيــــط​


----------



## hermione (19 مارس 2010)

مسجد السلطان حسن من اجمل العلامات فى العمارة الاسلاميه بالقاهرة 
اشكرك designer mido على هذا الموضوع الرائع
وكل المشاركات والردود تعتبر من احلى المشاركات فى الملتقى


----------



## hermione (19 مارس 2010)

اسمحولى اضيف بعض الصور عن مسجد السلطان حسن
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b0bchgg/n/_.rar


----------



## mohamed2009 (19 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## عراقية معمارية (12 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع اتمنى لك ابداع دائم


----------

